# What is the CO2 ???



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Hi 

I just purchased some plants about a week ago to go in the 55 gal tank (it is still cycling although I hope it will be done soon) I bought low light plants including an anubus, amazon sword, java fern and java moss. I thought all was needed some some fertilizer (I bought flourish by seachem) and light (I just have the ones that came with the tank). It sems that in every post i read about plants CO2 is mentioned as being necesary...........do I need it and how do I add it?? I have 8 platies 2 fry and 2 mystry snails and a thorny snail in the tank


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

With the plants you have I wouldn't worry about CO2. Its only required for much more demanding plants.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

http://fish.mongabay.com/plant_care.htm


----------

